# Planta industrial (fábrica, central, empresa)



## Toto Bing

Hola!
Quería confirmar si "planta de troceado" (refiríendose a la fábrica donde se corta en pedazos al ganado) podría traducirse como "usine de saucissonnage".

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Paquita

usine de découpe ????


----------



## Tina.Irun

Te adjunto un glosario que puede serte útil:

http://www.sagpya.mecon.gov.ar/new/0-0/ganaderia/otros/bovinos/glosario/Glosario.pdf


----------



## Toto Bing

Tina... no sabes cómo te agradezco por haber posteado este glosario!


----------



## irenenavarro

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenos días.

Alguién me puede por favor ayudar a traducir esta frase. Es la palabra planta que no se como traducir. 

Así mismo disponemos de una división electrónica donde procedemos a la fabricación de detectores de metales, así como programaciones de plantas de distinto signo como pueden ser trituración de áridos, plantas de hormigón, mortero y depuradoras de lodos.

Voici ma traduction: 

Ainsi même nous disposons d’une section électronique où nous procédons à la fabrication de détecteurs de métaux, ainsi comme différents secteur tel que de trituration d’arides, plantas de béton, mortier et épuratrices de boues.



Muchas gracias.

Irene


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Para "plantas de hormigón", pienso que puedes utilizar "centrales à béton":
http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&rlz=1T4GGIH_esES283ES283&q=%22planta+de+hormig%C3%B3n%22+%22centrale+%C3%A0+b%C3%A9ton%22&btnG=Buscar&meta=lr%3Dlang_es%7Clang_fr


----------



## irenenavarro

Muchas gracias

Un saludo


----------



## chlapec

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola:
> Para "plantas de hormigón", pienso que puedes utilizar "centrales à béton":
> http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&rlz=1T4GGIH_esES283ES283&q=%22planta+de+hormig%C3%B3n%22+%22centrale+%C3%A0+b%C3%A9ton%22&btnG=Buscar&meta=lr%3Dlang_es%7Clang_fr


 
Je ne crois pas. Je crois que c'est plutôt "*usines de béton*"

Asimismo: ...de plantas de distinto signo...: *"...d'usines de différente nature..."*


----------



## Sophie0894

ci-dessous ma proposition en bleu.

bon courage,

Soph*



irenenavarro said:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Alguién me puede por favor ayudar a traducir esta frase. Es la palabra planta que no se como traducir.
> 
> Así mismo disponemos de una división electrónica donde procedemos a la fabricación de detectores de metales, así como programaciones de plantas de distinto signo como pueden ser trituración de áridos, plantas de hormigón, mortero y depuradoras de lodos.
> 
> Voici ma traduction:
> 
> Ainsi même nous disposons d’une section électronique où nous procédons à la fabrication de détecteurs de métaux, ainsi comme différents secteur tel que de trituration d’arides, plantas de béton, dalles de béton mortier et épuratrices de boues.
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Irene


----------



## Paquita

Si ponemos "plantas de hormigón" en google imágenes, lo que conseguimos corresponde más a la propuesta de Chlapec. Otras páginas comerciales (no tengo derecho a poner enlaces, pero se encuentran con la misma solicitud en la web) dan la impresión de que son plantas móviles que se montan y desmontan según las necesidades de las obras. Fabrican hormigón "in situ" cuando y donde se necesita.


----------



## irenenavarro

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## jprr

Paquit& said:


> Si ponemos "plantas de hormigón" en google imágenes, lo que conseguimos corresponde más a la propuesta de Chlapec. Otras páginas comerciales (no tengo derecho a poner enlaces, pero se encuentran con la misma solicitud en la web) dan la impresión de que son plantas móviles que se montan y desmontan según las necesidades de las obras. Fabrican hormigón "in situ" cuando y donde se necesita.


Juste pour apporter mon grain de sable :
A titre de comparaison ... une "centrale à béton"  (proposé par Tina)
C'est le terme habituel


----------



## Tina.Irun

jprr said:


> Juste pour apporter mon grain de sable :
> A titre de comparaison ... une "centrale à béton"  (proposé par Tina)
> C'est le terme habituel


 
¡Qué quieres, yo las plantas las veo grandes, quizás demasiado!


----------



## jprr

Tina Iglesias said:


> ¡Qué quieres, yo las plantas las veo grandes, quizás demasiado!


Bonjour Tina,
La "comparaison" ... *c'était pour dire* qu'il s'agit EXACTEMENT de LA MEME CHOSE que ce qui est montré sur les photos de Paquit&.(et *que ta proposition était excellente* )
Il y en a des grandes et des petites - *centrale à béton* est le terme le plus normal et habituel; une usine à béton serait probablement compris aussi (moins fréquent je pense).
Pour le reste on est assez loin de la cible (pour ne pas dire la plaque )


----------



## GURB

Hola
D'accord avec Tina et jppr, mais attention au français; dans tous les cas avec le *"à", *exprimant la caractéristique majeure.
Usine à gaz/ à ciment/ à béton mais usine de béton cellulaire/ prêt à l'emploi etc...
Un saludo


----------



## ximointianjin

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Por cierto, ¿alguien podría decirme como traducir, en francés, "Mejora y modernización de la planta de fermentadores, instalaciones y conducciones de la planta, en los procesos de cocido de aceitunas de la fábrica de ***"? Yo había pensado "Amélioration et modernisation des installations de fermentation ainsi que d'autres installations et des conduites de l'usine dans le processus d'étuvage des olives de l'usine d'***"


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

Une usine de fermentation ? Une centrale de fermentation ?

Bonne soirée !


swift


----------



## Car696

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos,

Con "planta fragmentadora" me estoy refiriendo a una empresa que es productora e importadora de chatarras de calidad y que tiene un contrato con las compañías automovilísticas de **** y ****. En un momento dado, habla de que cuenta con una "planta fragmentadora" de 4 hectáreas de superficie. 
¿Cómo podría traducir esta expresión al francés? Sobre todo tengo dificultad con el sustantivo "planta". 
>> "usine/station/centrale fragmentée"

Muchas gracias!! 
Un saludo =)


----------



## jprr

Hola:
Yo lo difícil lo veo más en "fragmentadora".
Si fragmentaran chatarras normales diría sencillamente que es lo que llamamos "une casse auto" (un desguace), pero ya que "producen" (¡!) chatarras de calidad, nos convendrá encontrar un concepto algo más refinado...

une installation / station / ... de désassemblage ?


----------



## Car696

Ya tengo la respuestaa!!! 

Para "fragmentada" se dice "broyée" pero luego para el termino "planta" depende de a lo que nos estemos refiriendo.

Es decir, "planta" se podría traducir como *chantier* en el caso de que hablemos de la propiedad o de la empresa en sí. Por otro lado, diríamos _*site*_, aunque lo más común es "chantier".

Con lo cual sería *chantier broyé*. Confirmado queda por nativos. Pero si alguien puede aportar alguna cosa más o alguna página interesante sobre esto, por favor, que lo incluya!!

Muchas gracias de antemano.


Se me olvidabaaa!!!

De hecho, la máquina con la que se tritura el material que se va a reciclar, se la llama *broyeur* (su verbo: *broyer *que corresponde a "triturar".


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No sé, pero "chantier broyé" me parece una forma curiosa de traducir "planta fragmentadora":

1. Planta es más bien usine o station. Pero si se dice chantier en este caso particular, pues me rindo.
2. Fragmentadora no es fragmentada.  

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jprr

Concuerdo con Gévy.
Te recomiendo leer este artículo, y nos cuenta de qué van las cosas en esta planta, porque así ...


----------



## ibertin

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenas tardes, 

Tengo que traducir una presentación de mi empresa de español a francés. 

Tengo una duda: trabajo en una ingeniería y especialmente en el departamento de Plantas Industriales. ¿Como se podría traducir este termino en español? 

Propongo " Centrales industrielles".

Muchas gracias. 

Un saludo, 

I. Bertin


----------



## galizano

Podría ser : usines industrielles; centrales también, pero , más bien, en el ámbito de la energía. Electricidad, Gas, etc.....


----------



## ssss2009

Creo pudiera ser: station industrielle.

espera mas opiniones.

Chao


----------



## ibertin

Muchas gracias a los dos. 

I.Bertin


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ibertin said:


> Tengo una duda: trabajo en una ingeniería y especialmente en el departamento de Plantas Industriales.



Lamento no estar de acuerdo con ninguna de las opciones propuestas hasta ahora.

Yo diría sencillamente *département industriel*


----------



## ssss2009

Hola:

Realmente pudiera ser también département industriel, pero como siempre, depende del contexto.
Département industriel es muy general, pienso habría que especificar más pues industrial puede incluir muchas mas cosas que las plantas industriales.

Merci.


----------

